# Temperature too low?!



## ClaireLouise

Hi ladies. I dont want to over react but I wonder if anyone can offer advice. 

My 29 month old fell ill 2 days ago, the usual fever, poor appetite & miserable. His temp was spiking to 39.4 but with the help of penicillin, calpol & nurofen his temperature started to even out and today he seemed almost back to normal. 

His fluid intake has been poor, maybe just over a full cup in total today and he's been clingy which is expected. He has a red sore on his Tongue (he has geographic Tongue) & I think he has a sore throat. 

Anyway, I put him in his own room (after 2 nights on the couch together) and he woulnt settle. I went in to check him 2 hours ago and his temp was hovering around 34. He was clammy and felt warm so iv brought him back downstairs and he's asleep on me right now. I'm syringing fluids in as I can (he's had 2 wet nappies today) and I can't help to keep checking his temp. It's a digital ear thermometer & iv checked mine and it's normal. 

His is 34.2 but he feels cold clammy & sweaty on me but not hot IYKWIM. 

Any advice? Bit worried but in 2 minds whether to ring out of hours Dr. I have heating on & he's wrapped in a blanket on me & I'm warm.


----------



## meli1981

i would take him in. it sounds like it is difficult getting fluids in him, and i think theyre supposed to have at least six wet diapers a day. (dont quote me) a normal temp is 36.8 but since he had a fever and now has a below than normal temp, i would be concerned. also because he is clammy doesnt sound good. keep us posted on how hes doing, good luck!


----------



## ClaireLouise

Thank you for your reply. He was stirring so i shoved his beaker in his mouth and he drank half of it. Then he woke and was screaming and pushing me - he had trapped wind. He is very tired but thankfully his temp has gone up to 35.8 and is watching tv - I'm trying to knacker him out he won't let me comfort him. 

He was laughing at the tv and now his temp is back to normal, so unpredictable! 

I'm exhausted and wish he would just sleep he's so whiney the poor thing.


----------



## meli1981

oh, im so glad hes feeling better! im not sure what causes a lower than average temp, but itll probably be one of those things youll never be able to explain! oh these kids can sure scare the hell out us cant they?!


----------



## punk_pig

My LO had this after recovering from days and days of high fevers (39+). It dropped to 34.7 according to the ear thermometer. However she was acting normally and the doctor who had been treating her at hospital (suspected menengitis - but it wasn't) said that it isn't anything to worry about as long as they are OK in themselves. It would have been his clammy skin and lack of wet nappies that would have concerned me along with the low temp- but the low temp on its own is weird but not unheard of in LO's.


----------



## bigbetty

Hey love, the same thing happened to Fran a few weeks ago and I did a little research.

Apparently the combination of the body fighting a fever itself and the medication you give can bring the temperature down so rapidly it goes lower than normal. This can last a couple of days but thankfully it was only a few hours in our case.

I just stopped giving calpol and nurofen unless it went high again - which it did briefly xx

Hope that helps put your mind at rest a little but if you are worried I'd definitely see a doctor xx


----------



## ClaireLouise

Thanks ladies. He did end up perking up at 3am and wanted to watch cartons! So i put him to bed as his temperature leveled out and kept an eye on him. My aunty is a nurse and she told me the same thing bigbetty. That maybe the norofen had lowered his temperature down a little lower as he was starting to fight the infection, as she told me the fever is the symptom, not the illness. 

The next day he seemed much brighter (albeit not 100%) and today he is on his last few doses of amoxicillin and seems much better. We both just need to catch up on our sleep now i think!

They do scare us sometimes!! And thank you again for your replies, it helped alot xxx


----------

